# External Keyboard



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi, I checked the FAQ and followed the link, but the 'No' answer is from 2012. There is an external keyboard for the fire. https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-WK45B2-Fire-Keyboard/dp/B00KYFWDLU

Out of frustration with writing posts on the go on my Fire, I snagged a mini keyboard from a street vendor. It has the right plug for the slot where I charge the fire, but it doesn't work.

Chances are Amazon has it rigged so no other externals will work. Just curious if anyone else has been able to use a different keyboard with the fire in case there's a trick to it. I checked all the Fire keyboard settings in case I needed to switch to external, but that isn't an option.

Thanks!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like it's a blue-tooth keyboard. The Fire may not be designed for any keyboard to plug into it.
It may be that any blue-tooth keyboard would work. (I was going to say affirmatively that any blue-tooth keyboard would work, but I didn't want to stick my neck out that far  )


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for being observant! I was so far into wishful thinking I missed that detail. It was worth a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no 'plug in' keyboard for the Fire line since there's no where to plug.

But any good bluetooth keyboard will work just fine. I have one like this:



It's nice if you have more than one tablet because you can use it with several different devices . . . just pair each one and then switch by using the appropriate key.

There are plenty of less expensive ones available as well if you just need it for one device.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! I'm traveling, so I'm typing on the Fire a lot more than usual in the interest of not taking my laptop with me every time I go out. A portable keyboard would be a big improvement. 

The plug-in keyboard I got on the street had the same kind of plug as my charger with the tree-root symbol on it, so I hoped for compatibility. Thanks for clarifying it's not able to use a plug-in type. When I get back to Cancun I might be able to get a bluetooth keyboard. 

Have a great week.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Alternatively, you can 'probably' use any standard wired USB keyboard with your Fire (I don't have the specific Fire model you have, but it works with my older Fire HD6).

What you need is an OTG USB adapter or cable, for example:
https://www.amazon.com/Joyshare-Micro-USB-OTG-Adapter/dp/B0156X6ZB8/
https://www.amazon.com/iXCC-Adapter-Charge-Supported-Devices/dp/B017TJN22C/

They run about $5-7. I have one that I use with my Kindle so I can plug in a USB audio adapter for VoiceView. But the same cable lets me plug in a USB keyboard or mouse to my Fire HD 6.

You can also use a wireless keyboard like this one, which includes a trackpad:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ENZRP0G/
(No longer available but this is the one I bought a couple of years ago)

It comes with a tiny wireless transmitter, and when that is plugged into the USB adapter, you have a keyboard and touchpad that work with the Fire. It's not Bluetooth (uses 2.4MHz band), and as such it has lower latency, doesn't stop working when you have something in the microwave, and does not require pairing.

It is nice to be able to turn pages with cursor keys and type notes without having to use the virtual keyboard. Having a touchpad means that you don't need to touch the screen to do everything, which is nice.

There are also Bluetooth keyboards with built-in touchpad.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you so much! 
This solves it. I might be able to get the adaptor and a keyboard at Office Depot in Playa del Carmen or Cancun. It would be so worth it not to have to peck on the touch screen one. I'm so glad you took the time to post. 
I've been getting a lot of use out of my Kindle Fire, even for travel pics. And I like being able to check my KDP sales and send email when I'm away from the laptop. With an external keyboard, it will be much more useful. Have a great week.


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

Viv Phoenix said:


> ... Chances are Amazon has it rigged so no other externals will work. Just curious if anyone else has been able to use a different keyboard with the fire in case there's a trick to it. I checked all the Fire keyboard settings in case I needed to switch to external, but that isn't an option. ...


Bluetooth keyboards work fine and, no, Amazon has not "rigged" its tablets. Why in the world would they? The Finite keyboard case works great for my 2016 HD8 but they're all based upon the same concept so any will work. Add a bluetooth mouse to the keyboard and you've got a mini-laptop that is surprisingly capable.


----------

